# How often can I refill Xanax



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

I got a script for Xanax around 11/21 and got 30 .5mg pills. The directions on the bottle are take 1-3 tablets 3 times daily as needed for panic. I need to take about 1-1.5mg to feel relief from anxiety. 

So, I am leaving for a month to go back home. Would I be able to refill my Xanax today even though it has only been 3.5 weeks? I mean it does say to take up to 1.5mg 3 times daily. 

I still have some left, I want the extra just in case. I will be traveling to Mexico and family dinners and oh god, etc.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

If you haven't ate extra and you still have some left; than it should be kosher. Be careful though of the pharmacist who want's to play doctor. He's the angry one 'cause he couldn't hang in med. school.So he tries, repeat, tries to play doctor in his own little land. I would call your pdoc. Explain your going out of town yadda, yadda,yadda. He can always call the pharmacy to set it straight. And usually a good pharmacy will let you refill around 3 days early. I mean we're not talking amphetamines here. 

But I have had to do the same thing with trips. And my doc/pdoc/wtf/wth/wtfk was completely understanding. If he/she is cool, they'll take care of it and you can enjoy your trip. If your pdoc says no and you've never had any issues with early fills on meds before, dump/fire him or her.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

metamorphosis said:


> If you haven't ate extra and you still have some left; than it should be kosher. Be careful though of the pharmacist who want's to play doctor. He's the angry one 'cause he couldn't hang in med. school.So he tries, repeat, tries to play doctor in his own little land. I would call your pdoc. Explain your going out of town yadda, yadda,yadda. He can always call the pharmacy to set it straight. And usually a good pharmacy will let you refill around 3 days early. I mean we're not talking amphetamines here.
> 
> But I have had to do the same thing with trips. And my doc/pdoc/wtf/wth/wtfk was completely understanding. If he/she is cool, they'll take care of it and you can enjoy your trip. If your pdoc says no and you've never had any issues with early fills on meds before, dump/fire him or her.


Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna just try it out at the pharmacy and if there are problems I'll contact the doc or have the pharmacy do it.

I think I'm gonna have to start getting the 1mg pills....


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, start at the easy solution first. You leave a message for most docs and you might here from them the next day. Though the one I have now actually does return calls. What a concept!!!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It should say on the bottle how many refills you can have.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Usually it's every 30 days for a 30 day supply. But if you call your "PDoc" and explain what is going on and it's kind of an emergency you get them before you leave, hopefully, he/she can help you out and get you a refill before your 30 days is up.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

For meds here in Ontario, its like up to 5 days early for meds that arent scheduled to be refilled early, 3 days early for those which are scheduled. But that is only the case when the script is just written so that your bottle says "take blah blah blah for so many times a day, and you got refills" If there is a dispensing limit, such as "dispense 120 pills every 30 days", such as what you get on say a script of narcotics like Dilaudid, then you CANNOT GET IT EARLY... unless you get it filled on say the 30th day and you have 31 days in a month, or if you go to a 24 hour pharmacy and you get it filled at 12:00:01 AM midnight Lol.

Have fun!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MilkWasABadChoice said:


> The directions on the bottle are take 1-3 tablets 3 times daily as needed...


It seems you could refill almost instantly given the label. Taken exactly as directed, you could take 3 pills 3 times day, so 9 a day. Thus 30 pills would be a supply of 3 1/3 days.

I suppose a pharmacist might call a doc thinking this was a tad early to fill as I'm guessing your doc intended for it to last longer than 79 hours.


----------

